# Bit for Stanley 82913 Dovetail jig



## DikH (Jan 30, 2010)

Although I am a very experienced woodworker, I have never used a dovetail jig, so I'm not sure if this is really an issue or not. I recently inherited my dad's Stanley 82913 Dovetail jig. I seem to have everything except the bit (85133). The manual only cites the Stanley number, not the size/angle. Does any one have any idea what size bit was used?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

My no- name jig uses a 1/2 inch 14 degree dovetail bit.

The harborfreight.com website has a decent generic manual if you search for dovetail jig.


----------



## Garthfort (Mar 21, 2010)

I am in the same boiat...Jus bout the 82913 from a nice gentleman, but I do not have a clue on what size bits to use.
garth Fort St. Louis, MO


----------

